# Gooseneck Door-Which side?



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

No one has an opinion?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

All mine have had doors on the passenger side. I have seen them with doors on the left side, but the ones I have seen usually have living quarters for that door.
Maybe cause most folks are right handed? Heck, I don't know.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure there is a true reason.

I have had a trailer with the door on both sides.
Though I find them more commonly on the passenger side I prefer the tack room door be on the driver's side. If only carrying one horse it rides on the driver's side so it is easier to have the tack room there.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Merely a manufacturers choice. How to make a new model? Let's move the door to the other side. That should sell them like hotcakes. Lol.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My LQ door is on the drivers side. Rear tack.

I like the door on the drivers side if I have to pop out of the truck and run back to grab a soda out of the cooler. When I have a full truck of passengers - we throw the jackets, purses in the LQ.


----------



## haflingerlover (Apr 1, 2011)

Mine is on the passenger and I like it. I did see one trailer with doors on each side I was in LOVE with that one. I do a lot of showing so the double doors would have made it so much easier.


----------



## Zimalia (May 8, 2011)

We had a reverse slant trailer that the door into the tack room was on the driver's side.


----------



## honeyloaf72 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not experienced with horse trailer, but I am with regular RV's. If you are at a horse motel or campsite w/horses, your neighbor's door most likely will be on the passengers side. So if your door is on the driver's side, you will be facing your neighbor and will not have any privacy, nor will he. Just a thought.


----------

